
Inkscape launches versions 0.92.4 and 1.0 alpha - p4bl0
https://inkscape.org/news/2019/01/17/inkscape-launches-version-0924/
======
pbhjpbhj
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18940568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18940568)

